# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  κατασκευή σταθμού κόλλησης

## mtzag

εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο smps 24v 3A εχω stand κολητηριου max6675 ολοκληρωμενο για θερμοζευγος πλακετα atmega8a-au mosfet 5v liner regulator 7segment display και rotary encoder

και θελω να φτιαξω σταθμο συγκολησης με αυτο το κολλητηρι http://www.ebay.com/itm/936-Solderin...item27ce29e81b

Ξερει κανεις που θα βρω τον κονεκτορα με τα 5 pins που μπαινει αυτο το κολητηρι ?

μπορω να παρω ετοιμο το σταθμο 936 937 αλλα δεν θελω να το κανω για να εχω την εμπιερια της κατασκευης .

----------


## moutoulos

Κοίτα αυτά:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soldering-St...item20c40b865ehttp://www.ebay.com/itm/HAKKO-936-So...item1e693d8bd1

----------


## mtzag

μπα δεν θα το παρω ετοιμο πιθανον θα μου βγει ποιο ακριβα να το φτιαξω αλλα επειδη θα το εχω κανει εγω θα μπορω να του φορτωνω οτι
κωδικα θελω και να το κανω οπως θελω..
Εκει που κολλαω ειναι στον κονεκτορα που δεν βρισκω πως λεγεται ο κονεκτορας αυτος με τα 5 pins ?

----------


## kioan

> Εκει που κολλαω ειναι στον κονεκτορα που δεν βρισκω πως λεγεται ο κονεκτορας αυτος με τα 5 pins ?



Ψάξε για locking 5-pin DIN plug connector

----------


## leosedf

Αν λες γι αυτό είναι DIN-5

----------


## sakisr

Εχω ιδιο βυσμα στο κολλητηρι μου και ειναι το παλιο παραδοσιακο βυσμα ηχου απο τη δεκαετια του '70.Λογικα ολα τα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικ0ο υλικο θα το εχουν.Στη χειροτερη καταργεις το βυσμα και το φιξαρεις, αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42675

----------


## mtzag

ευχαριστω.
Νομιζω οτι καπου εχω 1-2 τετοια φις.
Παραξενο ομως γιατι αυτο το φις δεν αντεχει πολλα Α απο οτι το εχω δει οπτικα.

----------


## sakisr

Νομιζω οτι τα αμπερ ειναι σταθερα.Απλα αυξομειωνεται η ταση και αλλαζει η θερμοκρασια.Ο σταθμος μου εχει μολις μισο αμπερ ασφαλεια.

----------


## kioan

> Παραξενο ομως γιατι αυτο το φις δεν αντεχει πολλα Α απο οτι το εχω δει οπτικα.



Έχω δει ίδια βύσματα σε modular τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή, οπότε θα πρέπει να αντέχουν 5-10 Ampere (ίσως και περισσότερα) ανά επαφή






> Νομιζω οτι τα αμπερ ειναι σταθερα.Απλα αυξομειωνεται η ταση και αλλαζει η θερμοκρασια.Ο σταθμος μου εχει μολις μισο αμπερ ασφαλεια.



Η τάση στο θερμαντικό στοιχείο των σταθμών είναι σταθερή, απλά εφαρμόζεται διακοπτόμενα και για όσο χρόνο απαιτείται ώστε να διατηρείται η θερμοκρασία της μύτης σταθερή.

----------


## sakisr

> Η τάση στο θερμαντικό στοιχείο των σταθμών είναι σταθερή, απλά εφαρμόζεται διακοπτόμενα και για όσο χρόνο απαιτείται ώστε να διατηρείται η θερμοκρασία της μύτης σταθερή.



Αυτο που λες ειναι αλλο θεμα.Λεμε για τα ποσα αμπερ τραβαει ενα κολλητηρι και ειπα οτι δε παιζουν ρολο τα αμπερ στην αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας αλλα τα βολτ που παιρνουν απο την αντισταση του κολλητηριου, και αυξομειουμενα ρυθμιζουν τη θερμοκρασια της μυτης.

----------


## kioan

> Αυτο που λες ειναι αλλο θεμα.Λεμε για τα ποσα αμπερ τραβαει ενα κολλητηρι και ειπα οτι δε παιζουν ρολο τα αμπερ στην αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας αλλα τα βολτ που παιρνουν απο την αντισταση του κολλητηριου, και αυξομειουμενα ρυθμιζουν τη θερμοκρασια της μυτης.



Και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με την αυξομείωση των volt... Αυτό που εξηγώ εγώ είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν ενδιάμεσες τιμές και καμία αυξομείωση της τάσης που δίνει ο σταθμός πέρα από τις 2 ακραίες τιμές.

Όταν το κύκλωμα ελέγχου αντιληφθεί, μέσω του αιθητήρα θερμοκρασίας της μύτης, πώς η θερμοκρασία πέφτει κάτω από την επιθυμητή, ενεργοποιεί ένα triac και την τροφοδοτεί με την τάση του δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή του σταθμού. Αντίστοιχα, μόλις η θερμοκρασία ανέβει πάνω από την επιθυμητή, διακόπτει την τροφοδοσία προς το θερμαντικό στοιχείο.

Μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις συνδέοντας στον σταθμό σου παράλληλα με το θερμαντικό στοιχείο ένα πολύμετρο. Θα μετρήσεις μόνο δυο τιμές τάσης: 0V και πχ 24V

----------


## mtzag

γιατι με triac και οχι με mosfet ? εγω πηρα spms 24v 3A τροφοδοτικο με 10$ να του βαλω δεν θα του εχω
εναλλασομενο αλλα συνεχες ρευμα.

----------


## hurt30

Στους περισσότερους σταθμούς το η τροφοδοσία προς την θέρμανση γίνετε με triac γιατί είναι εναλλασόμενο κατευθείαν από το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή. Έτσι γλυτώνεις τον "μεγάλο" ανορθωτή.

----------


## hurt30

> Όταν το κύκλωμα ελέγχου αντιληφθεί, μέσω του αιθητήρα θερμοκρασίας της μύτης, πώς η θερμοκρασία πέφτει κάτω από την επιθυμητή, ενεργοποιεί ένα triac και την τροφοδοτεί με την τάση του δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή του σταθμού. Αντίστοιχα, μόλις η θερμοκρασία ανέβει πάνω από την επιθυμητή, διακόπτει την τροφοδοσία προς το θερμαντικό στοιχείο.



Περίπου έτσι. Τουλάχιστον στα weller που ξέρω είναι pwm η οδήγηση. Παρόλο που ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις δεν είναι λάθος, στην πράξη οδηγεί σε μεγάλα overshoot στην θερμοκρασία.

----------


## kioan

> Παρόλο που ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις δεν είναι λάθος, στην πράξη οδηγεί σε μεγάλα overshoot στην θερμοκρασία.



Συμφωνώ, αν και δεν έχω μετρήσει ο ίδιος τις θερμοκρασίες για να έχω άποψη για το πόσο μεγάλο είναι το overshoot.

Ορίστε και το σχηματικό του Hakko 936 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να δει τη λειτουργία που περιγράφω.

----------


## sakisr

Αν δε ρυθμιζεται η ταση σε συναρτηση με τη θερμοκρασια τοτε τι χρειαζεται το ποτενσιομετρο?Μηπως ρυθμιζει καποιον αισθητηρα για τη θερμοκρασια?

----------


## eebabs2000

Ρυθμίζει το επίπεδο στο οποίο θα ενεργοποιείται το triac όταν πέσει η θερμοκρασία κάτω από αυτό και που θα απενεργοποιείται μόλις η θερμοκρασία πάει να το ξεπεράσει.

----------


## mtzag

αγορασα το κολλητηρι hakko 907 50w 24V μονο το κολλητηρι οχι το σταθμο με 7.5$ απο το ebay
πηρα και φις din5 και εχει 5 ακροδεκτες 2 ειναι για την αντισταση 2 για το αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας (PTC) και ενα η γειωση ESD protection
τα 1 ζευγαρι ακροδεκτων εχει  48.5Οhm (PTC) σε θερμοκρασια περιβαλοντος 21 C και το αλλο 3.8ohm η αντισταση που ζεστενει.

Aν κανουμε το λογαριασμο κατι δεν παει καλα με τα watt γιατι δεν ειναι 50w οπως λεει δηλαδη
P=V^2/R = 576/3.8=151.6w  -> εντελως ακυρο
Αν παλι πουμε οτι τα 24V ειναι AC και κανουμε παλι το λογαριασμο
Prms=Vrms^2/R = (24*0.7)^2/3.8=74.3w -> ακυρο

Μετα εκανα τη βλακεια και πηρα ενα τροφοδοτικο 24V DC 3A με βαση τα χαρακτηριστικα που διαβασα το οποιο προφανως δεν κανει και την πατησα.
Το εβαλα ομως σε ενα τροφοδοτικο το κολλητηρι 12V DC (επαιζε καπου στα 36watt) χωρις καποιο ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας και ελιωνε lead free κολληση ωραια
μου αρεσε πολυ.

Τι τροφοδοτικο προτεινετε για να το οδηγησω με pwm για να εχω ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας ?
Επισης τι καμπυλη αντιστασης θερμοκρασιας εχει αυτο το ptc που ειναι μεσα στο κεραμικο του κολλητηριου ?
Μια απορια αυτο το ptc σε αυτες τις θερμοκρασιες που αναπτυσονται δεν καιγετε? γιατι δεν βαλανε θερμοζευγος καλυτερα που αντεχει μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες ?

----------


## stylianos1

Φίλε μου καλημέρα 
  Με το συμπάθιο αλλά διαπιστώνω κάποια λάθη στους συλλογισμούς σου  

  1ον   Η τιμή  της αντίστασης που χρησιμεύει για θέρμανση του κολλητηριού, δεν έχει καμία σχέση  όταν την μετράμε σε θερμοκρασία
   περιβάλλοντος , με την τιμή που έχει όταν το κολλητήρι είναι ζεστό 250+++ βαθμούς,  αν μετρήσεις ένα κολλητήρι όταν είναι κρύο , το βάλεις να ζεσταθεί και το ξανά μετρήσεις πριν κρυώσει θα δεις και μόνος σου την διαφορά  .

  2ον υπολογίζεις την ενεργό τιμή της εναλλασσόμενης πολλαπλασιάζοντας με το 0,7 
   ( ρίζα 2 ) , μα η τιμή που γράφουν οι συσκευές μας , τροφοδοτικά κτλ , όπως και η τιμή που μας δίνει η δεη, είναι ήδη η ενεργός τιμή , το pic είναι αρκετά παραπάνω 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post290890


  3ον με κάθε επιφύλαξη αλλά το τροφοδοτικό σου ίσως και να κάνει 
  απλά όταν η τιμή της αντίστασης είναι χαμηλά ( κολλητήρι κρύο ) ίσως κάνει λίγο παραπάνω να το φέρει σε λειτουργική θερμοκρασία,  αλλά από την στιγμή που αυτό θα ζεσταθεί θα το τροφοδοτεί κανονικά με 24 βολτ

  αυτά από εμένα 

  Εντελώς φιλικά  
  Στέλιος από Φλώρινα  :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

καθολου λαθος δεν κανω.. αμα τα 24 volt ειναι ενεργος τιμη εκανα ηδη το λογαριασμο και βγαινει Ι=V/R= 24/3.8 =6,32Α P=V*I=24*6,32=151,7W
151.7W το τροφοδοτικο δεν κανει γιατι δεν μπορει να δωσει πανω απο 3Α στα 24V γιατι το κολλητηρι εχει αντισταση 3.8 Ohms.
Θα εκανε μονο αν ειτανε 6.5Α και να το οδηγεις με pwm στα 50watt με απλα λογια την πατησα στο συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο γιατι τα χαρακτηριστικα που δινουνε οι κινεζοι ειναι λαθος.

Βρηκα ομως στο ebay τροφοδοτικο απο laptop και μαλλον θα βαλω κατι τετοιο που ειναι φτηνο

----------


## alfadex

Φίλε Μανο έχεις μήπως καταφέρει να κάνεις τπτ με αυτό το κολητήρι? Το έχω πάρει και εγω και βλέπω οτι η αντισταση του είναι 3,5 ωμ και με 24 βολτ συνεχες τραβαει 3,75 Α . Αμεσως μετα το ρεύμα πέφτει διοτι όσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία η αντίσταση του κολη τιριου ανεβαίνει. Επίσης η αντισταση του ptc σε θερμοκτασία περιβαλοντος είναι 55ωμ. Μετά απο 7 λεπτα στο ρεύμα η αντισταση του ptc έφτασε 250 ωμ και ανέβαινε. 
Το συμπέρεσμα είναι οτι η χαρακτηριστική του  ptc  είναι σίγουρο οτι δφεν έιναι γραμμική και ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να την βρεις διοτι δε ξέρκουμε πιο κινεζοptc έχουν βάλει,οπότε να κάτσεις και να παίρνεις μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας ,σε διάφορες τιμες της αντιστασης του ptc είναι μια λύση,δε ξέρω όμως κατα ποσο θα ανταποκρίνεται στη πραγματικότητα η θερμοκρασια που θα δείχνει η οθόνη του μικροελεκτη. Οπότε εγω κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα οτι θ αήταν καλύτερο να προσαρμόσουμε ένα thermocouple στο κολητήρι και απο εκει σε μικροελεκτη, εκτος αν έχεις καταφέρει να <<διαβάσεις>> το ptc

----------


## ioanniskar

Αν και περσινό θέμα δεν βλέπω κάποια πρόοδο και αναρωτιόμουν αν έχει εμπειρία κανείς με παρόμοια κατασκευή.
Βρήκα αυτό το θέμα στο dangerousprototypes με πάρα πολλές πληρόφορίες και έλεγα να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω ένα σταθμό με ένα κλώνο του Hakko 907 που βρίσκονται στο ebay.
Υπάχουν και έτοιμοι controllers για το Hakko 907 (link1 & link2) αλλα είδα αυτό το video που χρησιμοποιεί τον ATMega328 και σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω κάτι παρόμοιο βασισμένο σε Arduino με μια οθόνη 16x2 και κουμπιά στην πρόσοψη για επιλογή θερμοκρασίας και αποθήκευση προεπιλεγμένων τιμών θερμοκρασίας.
Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 19V από laptop οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω συνεχές ρεύμα.
Έχετε να προτείνεται βελτιώσεις/ιδέες ή κάποιο σχηματικό για την κατασκευή;

----------


## alfadex

to koλιτηρι αυτο με τα 8 $ απο το ιμπαι ,το χρησιμοοιω κάθε μέρα και με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο, κοιτα εδω
http://www.alfadex.com/soldering-sta...ume-collector/
Βεβαια, ήταν πολύ ενοχλητικό το fume collector και το έβγαλα και το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο του

http://www.alfadex.com/desoldering-iron-tool/

----------


## ioanniskar

Παρήγγειλα τον κλώνο του Hakko 907 και περιμένω να μου έρθει για να κάνω τις πρώτες δοκιμές.
Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό από laptop που αναφέρει ως Voltage output 19V. Το άνοιξα και διαπίστωσα ότι έχει 3 καλώδια στην έξοδο. Ένα μαύρο (0V), ένα κόκκινο (14V) και ένα άσπρο (5V). Για ποιο λόγο συμβαίνει αυτό;
Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τους σταθμούς κόλλησης. Η λειτουργία sleep που έχουν μερικοί τι ακριβώς κάνει; Σταματάει απλώς να θερμαίνει το κολλητήρι ή το κρατάει ζεστό σε μια χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία;
Παντελή βλέπω πολύ ενδιαφέροντα projects σστη σελίδα σου. Νομίζω "συναντηθήκαμε" και σε άλλο forum (βλ. reprap) μιας και αυτόν τον καιρό συλλέγω τα εξαρτήματα για έναν Prusa i3.

----------


## alfadex

Γειά σου φίλε Γιάννη , το sleep mode σταματαει να λειτουργεί τελείως το κολλητήρι , τώρα σε ακριβούς σταθμούς ίσως και να πέφτει σε χαμηλότερους βαθμούς. Με 19 βολτ δε θα λειτουργεί σωστά το κολληττήρι. Δε θα πιασει ποτέ τη μεγιστη θερμοκρασια, θα πι΄πανει μέχρι κάποια θερμοκρασία ,δε ξερω πια θερμοκρασία στη πράξη θα το δεις αυτό και θα αργεί λίγο παραπάνω να ζεσταθεί. Χρειάζεται επίσης να έιναι και 2-3 αμπερ.Με το καλο να τελειώσεις και τον εκτυπωτη ,είναι αλλη φάση ειδικά όταν σχεδιαζεις κάτι δικό σου απο την αρχή

----------


## perithess

Επειδή έχω πάρει και εγώ τέτοιο στέλεχος για παρόμοιο πρότζεκτ και έχω κάνει πολλές δοκιμές στα 19 βολτ ζεσταίνει σχεδόν στην φουλ θερμοκρασία. Εμένα με σταθερή τάση γύρω στα 10-11 βολτ έχει ικανοποιητική απόδοση για να λιώνει την κόλληση. Δεν θέλει παραπάνω αμπέρ εφόσον είναι 24 βολτ 50 βατ θέλει 2 αμπέρ και μερικά παραπάνω. Το μόνο πρόβλημα στο δικό μου είναι η αργή απόκριση του θερμοκάπλ που έχει. Η τάση που πρέπει να έχει ειναι γύρω στα 16mv αλλά είτε θα είναι πολυ κρύο και θα λέει πχ 18-20 ειτε πολύ ζεστό και θα λέει 14-15. Θέλει pid controler και να βρεις παραμέτρους κτλ. Εγώ που ήθελα να το κάνω με μόσφετ και κομπάρατορ δεν πέτυχε.

----------


## ioanniskar

Έχω δύο τροφοδοτικά για δοκιμές και είναι και τα δύο πάνω από 4A, νομίζω 90W και 135W. Και γω με mosfet και op-amp θελω να το κανω. Τι δεν σου πέτυχε;

----------


## perithess

Σαν κονσεπτ δούλευε,δλδ ο κομπαρατορ έκοβε και έδινε ανάλογα με την μεταβολή της εισόδου,αλλά το θερμοκαπλ μετρούσε πχ 200 βαθμούς και η μύτη είχε παραπάνω η λιγότερους. Η πχ έκοβε το μοσφετ μετρώντας μεγάλη θερμοκρασία αλλά ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη. Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι καλά κατασκευασμενο η δεν πατάει καλά κάπου και δείχνει λάθος.

----------


## nanotech-team

Ειναι μια παρα πολυ καλη σκεψη το να φτιαξεις ενα τετοιο σταθμο.Ετσι ηθελα και εγω οταν ημουν στα πρωτα σταδια να πειραματιστω στο να φτιαξω ενα δικο μου σταθμο κολλησης αλλά το αποτελεσμα ηταν να φαω χρονο απλα.Κατα παντως θα συνιστουσα στους φιλους οποιος θελει να φτιαξει ενα σταθμο θα ηταν προτειμοτερο πιστεψτε με να αγορασετε ενα καινουριο.Τα ιδια λεφτα θα ξοδεψετε και μπορει στο τελος να μην βγαλετε ακρη λογο των προβληματων που μπορει να βγαλει.Υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι σταθμοι και σε πολυ καλες τιμες και για αρχαριους αλλά και για επαγγελματιες.




Με εκτιμιση
nanotech-team.gr

----------


## perithess

Εγώ διαθέτω σταθμό οπότε δέν το ήθελα αυτό σαν κύριο σταθμό απλά ήθελα να κάνω ένα φορητό ρυθμιζόμενο κολλητήρι το οποίο θα είναι με χαμηλή τάση και θα παίρνει τις μύτες χακο που έχω. Επίσης ήθελα να παίξω λίγο  :Smile: . Το θέμα δεν τελείωσε για εμένα απλά περιμένω μερικά πράματα ακόμα για να κάνω μερικές άλλες δοκιμές.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

παιδιά μόλις σημερα κατασκεύασα τον 1ο μου σταθμό κόλλησης. Τώρα είμαι στο καλιμπράρισμα και δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή θερμόμετρο να μετράει υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.
Εχω όμως μια κόλληση (mbo...ουτε θυμαμαι ποιος την κλαιει :Tongue2: ) 60/40 SN/PB. Βασει διαγραμματων αυτη η συσταση εχει σημειο τηξεως 186C. Οποτε χρησιμοποιησα αυτη τη θερμοκρασια για καλιμπραρισμα. Ρυθμισα το κολλητηρι στην ελαχιστη θερμοκρασια που ενα μικρο μπαλακι κολληση στην μυτη ηταν μισοτηγμενο ετοιμο να ξαναπηξει και θαμπο. Οποτε ετσι καλιμπραρισα.
Το θεμα ειναι αν απο την εμπειρια σας ειναι καλη εταιρια αυτη η mbo οποτε η συσταση που δινει ειναι ακριβης...Γιατι αν δεν ειναι και λιωνει η κολληση της σε αλλη θερμοκρασια απο το 186 τσαμπα ταλαιπωριεμαι 2-3 ωρες τωρα.

Για την ιστορια ο σταθμος κόλλησης δουλευει ενα κινεζικο μαιμουδακι του hakko 907, ενω για τον ελεγκτη περισσοτερα εν καιρω...Αλλα εχει πολλες καινοτομίες και πολύ πολύ διαβασμα με έκανα περήφανο!

----------


## spirakos

Μιας και το κολλητηρι που ειχα 10+ χρονια πηρε δρομους χλοερους αποφασισα να φτιαξω ενα σταθμο κολλησης
Αρχικα επεσε στα χερια μου το παρακατω σιδερο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=hakko+936
Επειτα για το σταθμο βρηκα αυτο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131220712871...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Η ποιοτητα της πλακετας δεν μ'αρεσε οποτε προτιμω να τη φτιαξω εγω . Σιγουρα θα μου κοστισει περισσοτερο αλλα δε με πειραζει. Το προβλημα μου ειναι αν τα σχεδια που κυκλοφορουν ειναι αξιοπιστα. Εχω βρει αυτο -->http://dalincom.ru/datasheet/HAKKO_936_schematic.pdf
Μηπως το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος?

----------


## spirakos

Βοηθηστε λιγο μπας και κανουμε καμια αποχαλκωση εντος ΣΚ

----------


## gsouf

> Εχω βρει αυτο -->http://dalincom.ru/datasheet/HAKKO_936_schematic.pdf
> Μηπως το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος?




Πολύ ωραίο φαίνεται σκέφτομαι να το κάνω και γω αν και δεν εχω το σίδερο το παίρνω απο εβαυ αν είναι!


το ξεκίνησες μήπως?

----------


## spirakos

Περιμενω πρωτα πληροφορια για εκγριση απο μελος που εχει δοκιμασει αυτο ή κατι παρομοιο
Δε θελω να μπω στη διαδικασια χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## alfadex

egv kάτι που έχω δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει πολύ καλά είναι το rex c100 με το ψευτοχάκο του ιμπαι. Για το σπίτι είναι τέλειο ,ενα χρόνο μύτη και δεν τηνέχω αλλάξει ακόμα

----------


## spirakos

> egv kάτι που έχω δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει πολύ καλά είναι το rex c100 με το ψευτοχάκο του ιμπαι. Για το σπίτι είναι τέλειο ,ενα χρόνο μύτη και δεν τηνέχω αλλάξει ακόμα



Σχεδιακι εχεις?

----------


## moutoulos

> Επειτα για το σταθμο βρηκα αυτο
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131220712871...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Η ποιοτητα της πλακετας δεν μ'αρεσε οποτε προτιμω να τη φτιαξω εγω . Σιγουρα θα μου κοστισει περισσοτερο αλλα δε με πειραζει. 
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι αν τα σχεδια που κυκλοφορουν ειναι αξιοπιστα. Εχω βρει αυτο -->http://dalincom.ru/datasheet/HAKKO_936_schematic.pdf
> Μηπως το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος?



Γειά σου Σπύρο

Λοιπόν αυτό που έχει στο PDF είναι το γνήσιο σχηματικό του θρυλικού Hakko 936.
Καθώς και η γνήσια πλακέτα του (PCB). Σου επισυνάπτω την γνήσια πλακέτα του 936.

936CircuitBoard.JPG

 

Και το σχηματικό του

936 Schematic original.JPG

Αν παρατηρήσεις, το παραπάνω (γνήσιο) σχηματικό είναι το ίδιο με το κόκκινο PDF 
που έβαλες. Τώρα ... αν δείς κυκλοφορούν πολλοί κλώνοι απο Hakko.


 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Παράδειγμα:
Παραπλήσια (κλώνος) με την γνήσια Hakko PCB. Δεν είναι όμως.



Το σχηματικό του κλώνου είναι αυτό:

lm358_simple.png

----------

gethag (19-04-15), 

michalism (18-05-16), 

spirakos (18-04-15), 

timekeeper (16-10-15)

----------


## spirakos

Γεια και χαρα και σε εσενα Γρηγορη
Ηρθες να βγαλεις το φιδι απο τη τρυπα με τροπο εντυπωσιακο!
To μονο προβλημα βλεπω ειναι να βρεθει το UPC1701C

----------

moutoulos (18-04-15)

----------


## moutoulos

Ε εντάξει δεν είναι και τρομερό πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι η τιμή του ...

7€ 1 τεμάχιο -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-UPC1701...item33799c94ff
18€ 5 τεμάχια -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-UPC1701...item3382b4e393
21€ 10 τεμάχια-> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-PCS-UPC17...p2056016.l4276

----------


## spirakos

Τα εχω δει αλλα ηθελα να αποφυγω Κινα
Ενα αντιστοιχο ειναι το ΚΑ2804 apo Samsung αλλα και αυτο μονο ebay/China υπαρχει 
Δε μπορω να βρω αλλο αντιστοιχο για να επερνα απο mouser ή tme

Μηπως μπορει καπως να προσαρμοστει το παρακατω?
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data.../MOC3162-M.pdf

----------


## xlife

Πάρ' το απο Αγγλία τότε με την ανάλογη επιβάρυνση αλλά θα το έχεις σε 4-5 μέρες

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UPC1701C-I...item2578a01da0

----------

spirakos (18-04-15)

----------


## gsouf

Το να βρεθεί σε εδώ μαγαζι το θεωρουμε απίθανο για να μην μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να το ψαξω?

----------


## alfadex

σχέδιο δεν υπάρχει απλά συνδέεις το rex c100 με το κολλητήρι και ένα τροφοδοτικό
[url=http://www.alfadex.com/2015/03/soldering-station-with-fume-collector link [/url]

----------


## spirakos

Βρεθηκε η καλυτερη λυση!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261794344172...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Συμφωνα με τη φωτο προκειτε για το αυθεντικο σχεδιο
Ορματε..

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, αυτό τουλάχιστον δείχνει στην φωτό ...
Κάτω όμως στην συνδεσμολογία, έχει άλλη πλακέτα.

Αν έχει αυτή που απεικονίζει ... τσίμπα το.

----------


## ioanniskar

Ολοκλήρωσα τον δικό μου controller με Arduino για τον κλώνο Hakko βασισμένο σε αυτό το project με μερικές αλλαγές και προσθήκες.
Θέλει κάποιες βελτιώσεις ακόμη αφού βρω τρόπο να μετρήσω με ακρίβεια τη θερμοκρασία της μύτης. Έχω video εδώ.

----------


## moutoulos

Το θέμα διασπάστηκε μερικώς, μετά απο αίτημα του Σπύρου (spirakos), με αυτό.

----------


## navar

το ίδιο ακριβώς στέλεχος δουλέυω και εγώ 
επιφυλάσομαι σύντομα να ανεβ'ασω και την κατασκευούλα 
είναι μια arduinoκατασκευη με οθόνη 16χ2 
δουλέυει και σε λειτουργία θερμοστάτη και σε λειτουργία PWM
σε PWM γενικά αυτα τα μικρά στελέχη βασανίζονται αν και είναι απίστευτος ο τρόπος που κρατάνε θερμοκρασία 
γενικά το δουλέυω με ενα 19v απο λάπτοπ (απο αυτα είχα πολλά να κάθονται ) αλλα αμα πας να δουλέψεις πχ σε απισκευη ATX PSU με γεμάτους κόληση διαδρόμους ζορίζεται.
στα ζόρια λοιπόν με ενα τροφοδοτικό 24v 3a δεν καταλαβαίνει τον κ΄ψλο του και δεν χάνει με τπτ θερμοκρασία (σε λειτουργία PWM)
όλο το ενγχείρημα έχει στηθεί σε ένα κουτάκι απο εναν παλιό mpg4 receiver που τα 3 κουμπακια (καναλια κ "Ο.Κ") βολεψαν 
επόμενη μοντα στα σκαρια να του βάλω rottary για ευκολια.

πραγματικα πολλες φορες στα ζορια και στις μεγαλες επιφανειες (καθαρισμός BGA) παραταω το weller και πιανω τον κινεζο !

----------

